# RS2 manifold on Ebay



## Alex164 (Aug 29, 2009)

I was looking for upgrades parts for the car and felt on this ad on ebay
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ories
I know everything bought on ebay as a 99% chance of being crap....but did someone actually heard about this dark knight Import? hes rated top seller?!?


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

you may want to ask on Quattroworld about the ebay manifolds. there's a lot of info on them. I know some are total garbage for fitment. I have an factory installed RS2 manifold that's got 170k miles on it


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

That's junk, and it's not even a real RS2 style manifold. 
There are lot's of chinese made RS2 manifolds on ebay that use the actual RS2 design profile, but the metals used for the castings are poor quality and they crack fairly quickly from everything I've heard.
As with anything...you get what you pay for......


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

I know the Wagner RS2 manifold is the standby that everyone wants.


----------

